# Flash sucks



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So I was checking out some sites of our members. I uninstalled flash cause it sucks. I believe flash is about done now. So if you have flash on your site get it off cause its not going to load for those that got sick of its nuisance. 

good day


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So I was checking out some sites of our members. I uninstalled flash cause it sucks. I believe flash is about done now. So if you have flash on your site get it off cause its not going to load for those that got sick of its nuisance.
> 
> good day


On some android systems still works. I think there is a program where you can still use video but doesn't need a flash player.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Aren't most youtube videos flash?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, all of them need a flash player


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

flash sucks, did I mention that, oh ya it tje name of the thread


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> flash sucks, did I mention that, oh ya it tje name of the thread


Yeah, I just notice that with the latest android system the you tube video on your website no longer works.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

my site sucks, I'm taking care of that. got someone on it now. btw, flash, it sucks


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Just to be clear- are you for of against flash? :jester:

I have always been amazed how long you tube Can take to load - its supposed to be the biggest and the best...then it loads for a minute and says 'sorry this content is not supported on your device...' 

Well, yeah, shove it up your  tube


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is interesting. I never paid attention or used "flash", actually had to google it.
Funny, when I look at your sites on my IPhone (using Chrome and Safari) I get:
Gabes-not mobile version, but video plays in site
RAPs-mobile version and clicking on pic takes you to YT channel.

I wonder if it has more to do with your web platform?

Look at the difference on mobile between Gabes site and his blog (which is WP)


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

ProWallGuy said:


> Aren't most youtube videos flash?


All YouTube videos are FLV files.


----------



## MuraCoat (Jan 26, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So I was checking out some sites of our members. I uninstalled flash cause it sucks. *I believe flash is about done now.* So if you have flash on your site get it off cause its not going to load for those that got sick of its nuisance.
> 
> good day


Flash is not going anywhere soon... 
Complete web sites build with 100% flash - maybe.
Flash Videos - no. 

I don't see any flash on your site, just a YouTube video.

Why do webmasters rely on YouTube for their sites? Why not have your own flash video player and serve your videos, from your own server, instead of 'hot linking' YouTube videos?

Get your own FLV player for your site here - http://www.longtailvideo.com/jw-player/


----------

